# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Tabasco Mini's

## hunter63

Looking at the tabasco mini in the MRE...got me thinking....about finding a source for a few Mini for the packed emergency rations....
Found this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.worldmarket.com/category/...XqkaAutZ8P8HAQ

----------


## kyratshooter

I used to put the big bottles in care packages for the boys when they were in Iraq.  

The little bottles were not enough.  They got a package each month and apparently went through a bottle of Tabasco every month because they never said stop sending it.

Tabasco, beef jerky and Crystal Lite drink mixes were apparently what it took to keep the Marine Corps going.

----------


## natertot

Hard to go wrong with mini bottles of hot sauce. I buy the big bottles and refill the little syrup bottles for Cracker Barrel with it. A little cheaper that way and I always have hot sauce around. I typically use Frank's though.

A lot of truth in that KyRat. Even ship food in the Navy can be made palatable with hot sauce. Drink mixes break up the mundaneness of water as well. Jerky, Ramen noodles, trail mix, cheese its, and cereal/granola bars made life much better. Often times these things held their own value through a ship wide barter system..... and bribes!

----------


## canid

Nice. I find those mini bottles to be a little too  mini though. Do think they come in hip-flask size?

----------


## natertot

> Nice. I find those mini bottles to be a little too  mini though. Do think they come in hip-flask size?


I didn't realize they were that small! Yeah, 1/8oz isn't going to cut it! My re-use cracker barrel syrup bottles are 2oz and sometimes that goes to fast!!!

----------


## BENESSE

I've ordered a bunch of stuff from here it's a wonderful resource. I always travel with soy sauce and a hot sauce knowing that those two ingredients can make anything palatable.
http://www.minimus.biz/Condiments.aspx

----------


## Rick

As have I. They've always been pretty good to deal with.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks B, ....book marked it......sometime it is hard to find the little portions.

Seems they have mini portions of first aid stuff as well....
Had been looking Neosporin singles for my FAK's......stores don't have them....
Bingo.

http://www.minimus.biz/Neosporin-Oin...4401-1000.aspx

----------


## Rick

Just don't pack the peanut butter cups. The oil will leak and make a God awful mess. Trust me on that. Probably okay at home but not in a backpack. Peanut lovin' critters will be following you through the woods like the Pied Piper.

----------


## Old Professor

I ordered a 6 pack of the Tabasco Mini's from World Foods and they arrived yesterday, plus a bunch of other stuff. (order was over one hundred dollars, need to be cautious  with that site!)

----------


## hunter63

Ain't that the truth.....
Y'all start talking about something....I look it up, think ....Hummmm...there is the "Add to Cart button".....Bingo.

Just so easy......

----------


## Tonysco

We get them in the issue rat packs (Mre's to most of you) Agreed, 1 bottle is barely enough to add a kick to a single pouch, let alone for a full day.

Tonysco

----------

